

WordPress.com Launches Education Vertical For Students And Teachers - followmylee
http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/20/wordpress-com-launches-education-vertical-for-students-and-teachers/

======
tessa_82
Teachers are so keen to embrace new technology that helps students but are
often held back by slow institutions.

Really great to see word press like many others offering small easy solutions
that make a difference.

